# Schwinsbraten, Spanferkel, Schweinshaxn, Satiges



## AMNESIS

Hola, tengo que traducir una carta de un restaurante y me encuentro con bastantes dificultades puesto que muchas palabras no vienen en el diccionario, haber si me podéis ayudar:

1.- "Scwinsbraten mit Kruste aus der Schulter geschnitten, dazu Reiberknödel, Semmelknödel und hausgemachter Speckkrautsalat"

2.- "Spanferkel resch gebraten, dazu zwei Reiberknödel und Blaukraut."

3.- " Resch gebratene Scweinshaxn, dazu zwei Reiberknödel und hausgemacher Speckkrautsalat".

4.- " Saftiges Bierkutschergulasch mit Scwinefleisch, Weisskrautflecker, dazu Semmelknödel"

5.- " Zwei Stück Fleischpflanzerl mit Kartoffelpüree"


----------



## Hutschi

Scwinsbraten = Schweinebraten
Resch gebraten = knusprig gebraten
Blaukraut = Rotkraut = Rotkohl

Scwinefleisch = Schweinefleisch
Kartoffelpüree = Kartoffelbrei


----------



## AMNESIS

Muchas gracias, Hutschi, pero de aleman entiendo  muy poco, con lo cual sigo sin poder traducirlo. Gracias.


----------



## gusfand

hola Amnesis,
quizas te ayude esta página Wikipedia.
Por ejemplo pincha en "Fleischpflanzerl" (quinto de abajo) y luego en "Espanol" y te saldrá "Albóndiga".


----------



## AMNESIS

Muchas gracias por la página, salen muchas especialidades bávaras, pero no me salen en español, esta todo en alemán, ¿como haces para que te salga en español?


----------



## waterbuf

Aqui se trata veramente de "intranslatables."  

_*Spanferkl *_se podria traducir como _*lechon (suckling pig *_in English).
Pero la mayor parte de tus platos son tan tipicamente platos regionales alemanes que no se pueden traducir en otra "cultura" donde no existen.

Du hast da eine schwierige Aufgabe.

waterbuf


----------

